# Kukkiwon - Please Translate...



## Spookey (Sep 26, 2005)

Dear All,

Can anyone tell me the literal meaning of the word Kukki and Won and the combination of the two as is applicable.

For instance... Chung Do Kwan translates to Gym of the Blue Wave.


TAEKWON!
SpooKeY


----------



## bignick (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting question, I have a few Korean friends, I will ask them the next time I bump into them.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 26, 2005)

Spookey said:
			
		

> Dear All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the literal meaning of the word Kukki and Won and the combination of the two as is applicable.
> 
> ...


   "Kukki" basically translates to "Flag/Nation"

   "Won" basically translates to "School/Training Hall"

   So, "Kukkiwon" works out to mean "School of the Flag" or essentially, the
   "National Training Hall"


----------



## Spookey (Sep 26, 2005)

Dear Sir,


My research has led me in a similar manor. It appears that with lose translation there is often something missed. I agree that Geuk Ki is the national flag and also that Won translates pretty clearly as institute or academy.

It seems however that in direct context that the term Kukki-Won is more indicative of national spirit. Therefore it appears that more directly Kukkiwon would translate to mean the Institute of National Spirit or Pride. 

The flag is a symbol of that pride and strong spirit!

TAEKWON!
SpooKeY


----------



## Miles (Sep 27, 2005)

I believe "Kuk" means "National", "Ki" means "Skill/Technique" and "Won" is "Institute/Building."

Miles


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 27, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> I believe "Kuk" means "National", "Ki" means "Skill/Technique" and "Won" is "Institute/Building."
> 
> Miles


  Now we're splitting hairs a bit, but that's OK because it's still interesting and kind of fun, plus it seems we're all saying _essentially_ the same thing.

 "Kuk", I believe is synonomous with "Geuk", as in TaeGeuk, which is what the symbol on the Korean flag has historically been called. "Ki"...same as "Chi" in China. Basically means "spirit/energy". 

 So, put them together and I can see where "Kukki" can be a reference to either "National Spirit", or the Korean flag itself, which is a symbol of that spirit.

  It's also funny how dialects affect pronunciation in various parts of Korea. 
 I have been in schools where the command to bow is pronounced "kyoon-ae", and others where it is pronounced "koom-lee". I have been told the first pronunciation is South Korean, while the latter is North.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 27, 2005)

Well said and good info in you post Martial Tucker.  :asian: 

BTW, at my dojang it sounds more like _kyung yeh_. Even though we're all the same because we're Korean MA practitioners, I guess at the same time we're slightly different too.


----------



## Last Fearner (Jan 29, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> "Kukki" basically translates to "Flag/Nation"
> 
> "Won" basically translates to "School/Training Hall"
> 
> ...


 


			
				Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> "Kuk", I believe is synonomous with "Geuk", as in TaeGeuk, which is what the symbol on the Korean flag has historically been called. "Ki"...same as "Chi" in China. Basically means "spirit/energy".
> 
> So, put them together and I can see where "Kukki" can be a reference to either "National Spirit", or the Korean flag itself, which is a symbol of that spirit.


 
These are excellent questions, and your answers are very close.  The Korean leter  "&#12593;" is interchangable with the English K or G.  It sometimes depends on the dialect, and other times if it is the beginning or end of a sylable.  However, we must be careful not to confuse the Korean vowel for "u" [ &#12636; ] with the vowel "eu" [ &#12641; ].  The "u" vowel sounds like the english word "you," and the "eu" vowel sounds like the words "book," "cook," or "look."

The "kuk" of the Korean word for "nation" &#44397;&#44032; ("kuk ka") is the "u" vowel [ &#12636; ]. 

The "Geuk" of the word "flag," &#44537;&#44592; ("Geuk Ki") is the "eu" vowel [ &#12641; ].

The Korean sylable "Ki" ( &#44592; ) is found in many words and does not always mean "spirit," or "energy."  Just like in the English language, the same word can have many meanings that are not directly related.  "Ki" can mean "spirit," or it can mean any "flag" or "banner."

"Kuk ki" (&#44397;&#44592  is the word for a "National Flag" with the "u" [ &#12636; ] vowel.
(sometimes translated as "Guk Gi")

The symbol in the center of the Koren flag is the "Tae Geuk" ( &#53468;&#44537; ) with the "eu" [ &#12641; ] vowel.

The word for the Korean National Flag is "Tae Geuk Gi" ( &#53468;&#44537;&#44592; ) with the "eu" [ &#12641; ] vowel to represent the symbol (&#53468;&#44537, not the country (&#44397.  Although the Korean flag does represent the country, the word is pronounced like the "taeguek" symbol.

The Taekwondo World Headquaters is "Kuk Ki Won".  A blend of two words which do not directly relate to "flag" or "spirit."  The "Kuk Ki" (&#44397;&#44592 is a word that can mean "National Flag," or "National Sport."  In this context, it refers to the second definition.  "Won" (&#50896 comes from "hak won" (&#54617;&#50896 which means "institute," or "academy."  The vowel used in "won" is combination of the "u" [ &#12636; ], and the "uh" or "eo" [ &#12627; ].  Since there is no "w" in the Korean alphabet, the sound is represented by two vowels.  In this case "won" [ &#50896; ] should be pronounced like the number "one" as it should be in the "kwon" of "Tae Kwon Do" (&#53468;&#44428;&#46020.

"Kuk Ki Won" means "Institute of the National Sport," or "National Academy."  Since the offices for the World Taekwondo Federation (W.T.F.) are also located at the Kukkiwon, it is also interpreted as being the "World Taekwondo Headquarters" building.




			
				Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> It's also funny how dialects affect pronunciation in various parts of Korea.
> I have been in schools where the command to bow is pronounced "kyoon-ae", and others where it is pronounced "koom-lee". I have been told the first pronunciation is South Korean, while the latter is North.


 
Yes, there are different dialects throughout Korea, not only from North to South, but within parts of South Korea, and Cheju Island at the souther tip of the peninsula. The Korean word for "bow" is spelled "kyung Rye" (&#44221;&#47168 and is pronounced like "kyuhng Ray."  It is also acceptable as "Kuyng Nye."  Many people have tried to prounouce Korean terms in Taekwondo by "listening" to Korean teachers, but they often get it a little off.


Take a look at this page, and the many links at the bottom - - very helpful
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hangul

also:
http://www.zkorean.com/dictionary.shtml

I hope this helps
Sr. Master Eisenhart


----------

